
Kubernetes and containers used for the new B-21 Stealth Bomber - SEJeff
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/northrop-grummans-new-b-21-stealth-bomber-technological-powerhouse-159641
======
SEJeff
""" Roper’s post on LinkedIn explained it this way… the “USAF innovation
hasn't missed a beat during COVID-19. Our B-21 team just ran containerized
software with Kubernetes on flight-ready hardware! Another step towards
“DevStar”: our initiative to bring radical autonomy to software development,
partnering with Northrop Grumman.” """

